# Closed



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2020)

Closing up, thanks to all that came!


Will close thread at 11:45 am, my time: https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/new-york


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2020)

I signed up already


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2020)

Dando said:


> I signed up already


Ok


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you very much for letting me visit to learn the DIY! Your island looks very nice.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2020)

Aptenos said:


> Thank you very much for letting me visit to learn the DIY! Your island looks very nice.


 You're welcome and thanks!


----------

